# Cabinet paint still tacky after a week....



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

were the oak doors truly 'raw' or did they maybe already have an oil finish on them?
if not, then the behr paint is the likely culprit....
did you remember to primer them?
if so, then the behr paint is the likely culprit....

DM


----------



## tigereye (Feb 25, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> were the oak doors truly 'raw' or did they maybe already have an oil finish on them?
> if not, then the behr paint is the likely culprit....
> did you remember to primer them?
> if so, then the behr paint is the likely culprit....
> ...


The doors were raw (and rough for that matter). Just bought them a couple of weeks ago. The Behr was their "all in one" product with primer in it. It's what my Dad told me to get when I first started to talk about painting the cabinets... note to self... research first... don't listen to dad about paint... :whistling2:

I figure that sanding them down at this point would probably make a mess if the paint hasn't cured, but not sure if there's better solution.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

Did you use an paint additive in the paint before you coated the cabinets?


After it completely dries you need to sand down, making sure none of the coatings you applied are going to peel off. You can actually strip off the failed coating which is what I would do just to be safe that in a few months you do not have problems.

Glyptex is a great choice for coating cabinets. The main idea is always dull/Clean/Dry before you coat. Never fall for the all in one coatings. Always use a undercoater that will grip the surface and allow the top coats to bond.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

don't listen to dad about paint... 

You got that right.As you said if it is not completely cured( 30 days for normal latex, Behr with primer? who knows) you will never be able to sand it. I would probably get some stripper( paint) and start from scratch with REAL primer and paint, that means avoiding Bloes and Homely Depot altogether.:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

what he said :yes:

DM


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you could successfully mix primer and paint together, then they would have been doing it decades ago. The stuff you need to have in primer to make it primer really leaves no room left for the stuff you need to make it paint. If you mix it 50/50, then the bonding, sealing, stainblocking and penetrating power of the primer is cut in half as well as the finish quality of the paint is also cut in half.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> If you could successfully mix primer and paint together, then they would have been doing it decades ago. The stuff you need to have in primer to make it primer really leaves no room left for the stuff you need to make it paint. If you mix it 50/50, then the bonding, sealing, stainblocking and penetrating power of the primer is cut in half as well as the finish quality of the paint is also cut in half.


 
Makes sense to me:thumbsup:


----------

